# Installed vnc but there's only vncviewer and no vncserver



## aurora (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello

Just installed vnc using
`#  cd /usr/ports/net/vnc & make install clean`

and after `#  rehash`, the vncviewer is working perfectly (eg I managed to connect to my MAC OS X using it)

But... Strangely there's no vncserver (so I cannot make my FreeBSD a vnc server) I couldn't find or install vncserver. Where to find it and how to install it? (through ports, using pkg_add or using the Unix tarballs)

Thanks!


----------



## VoViK (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi,


```
# cd /usr/ports/net/vnc ; make config
[x] SERVER  Install VNC server components
# make install
```

Also you can install tightvnc.


----------



## Oko (Oct 4, 2009)

http://www.freebsddiary.org/tightvnc.php


----------



## aurora (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank you for the helpful suggestions.

I've reinstalled vnc by make config  and selecting the server component and it installed itself successfully 

But later, I came across a problem. Here is the log:


```
IBM# cat /root/.vnc/IBM.HOME.COM:3.log 
Couldn't open RGB_DB '/usr/local/lib/X11/rgb'

Xvnc Free Edition 4.1.3 - built Oct  5 2009 02:38:39
Copyright (C) 2002-2008 RealVNC Ltd.
See http://www.realvnc.com for information on VNC.
Underlying X server release 40300000, The XFree86 Project, Inc


Mon Oct  5 03:45:00 2009
 vncext:      VNC extension running!
 vncext:      Listening for VNC connections on port 5903
 vncext:      Listening for HTTP connections on port 5803
 vncext:      created VNC server for screen 0
error opening security policy file /usr/local/lib/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy
Could not init font path element /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!
Could not init font path element /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/CID/, removing from list!
xsetroot:  unknown color "grey"
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":3.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":3.0".
twm:  invalid color name "black"
twm:  invalid color name "white"
twm:  invalid color name "slategrey"
twm:  invalid color name "gray85"
twm:  invalid color name "gray85"
twm:  invalid color name "gray85"
twm:  invalid color name "slategrey"
twm:  invalid color name "gray70"
twm:  invalid color name "gray85"
twm:  invalid color name "gray85"
twm:  invalid color name "gray85"
```

I should say that a similar problem has happened also in Linux (Ubuntu 9.04) with the vncserver. It seems, the default installation of vncserver needs some retouching.


----------



## VoViK (Oct 4, 2009)

Check that the file /usr/local/lib/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy exists

Tty this:


```
ln -s /usr/local/lib/xserver /usr/local/lib/X11/xserver
```


----------

